# Emirates living help



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all,

We are due to move from the UK to Dubai in a few months along with a two year old and a two month old. 

So far I've narrowed areas to live down to Dubai Marina or emirates living-springs, meadows, lakes and greens. 

I can find information on Dubai marina but not sure how to distinguish between the emirates living areas. Are there any main differences between the areas? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 
X


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The differences are largely on price. Springs is the cheapest with the smallest houses, all virtually identical. Lakes and Meadows are larger, nicer and more expensive. They are all essentially housing estates. The Greens is comprised of apartments.

If you haven't visited the areas, don't make any final decisions until you see the options. There are lots of other areas...


----------



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Elphaba.

I'm totally open to suggestions. 
Are there any other big recommendations for a young ex pat family? 
Thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What's your budget?



Rb3 said:


> Thanks Elphaba.
> 
> I'm totally open to suggestions.
> Are there any other big recommendations for a young ex pat family?
> Thanks


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Rb3,

Mirdif is a very nice well established area with a large expat community.

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Apartments for rent in Shorooq Mirdif, Dubai | DPG | DPG

Good luck!


----------



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

We're looking for a three bed, not sure if we should go for a villa or apartment. Budgets about AED 230k. 
Thanks


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

I would think a villa is better suited for a family.

For that budget you will be able to rent a nice villa with either a private or shared swimming pool/gardens.


----------



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Any areas you can recommend?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

The Green Community is very nice and within your budget.

Check out these websites which you may find of use:

Dubai, Green Community - Villa for rent in Dubai

Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate? Rent, Buy, Sale Dubai Properties, Dubai Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Investment Property in Dubai with us.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your budget is on the healthy side although it looks like it won't stretch to a Meadows villa. 

There are a lot of areas in Dubai so the best approach is to be on the ground and drive around and see what the different communities are like and which ones works best for you.

It helps to consider proximity to workplace. 

I'm personally in favour of Jumeirah and Umm Suqeim - the original expat areas as they're right along the coastline, closer to amenities and have more 'character' than the new master planned communities which tend to be further out and require considerably more driving. 

As for villa versus apartment - apartments are cheaper and you will find a very nice apartment in the Marina, Downtown or the Greens for around 150,000-170,000 AED for a three-bedroom flat. If the housing allowance is offered by your company as a lump sum for you to use however you want, there's something to be said about finding a cheaper place and pocketing the difference. I gave up my villa and moved into an apartment and the extra 40,000 AED in my pocket is something I'm pleased about, plus it doesn't include the far smaller utilities bills. 

If the rent is paid direct by the company and you don't keep the differential then you might as well maximize the budget.


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Jumeriah park has brand new houses ( still building works going on). You can get a 4 bed plus pool for @230k. Near to marina and beach. Great location.


----------



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

We will be paying the rent as its my husbands company. 
Are there any areas you could recommend that take into account good British schools nearby? 
Thanks


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

I can recommend regent international. British curriculum. It's in al barsha. Takes us 5-10 to get there from jumeriah park.


----------

